# Fire Fighting Courses



## احمدهارون (17 أغسطس 2010)

يا اهلنا بسأل من معهد أو مركز لتدريس انظمة مكافحة الحريق في الاسكندرية
واكون شاكر كتير


----------



## سلطان قطر (23 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ احمد
بالنسبة الى الاجابة يعتمد على مكان اقامتك
وانا اعذرني لا اعرف انت الان وين .
وعلى العموم لو بحث بالانتر نت
اعتقد انك سوف تحصل الكثير من المواقع
وعلى فكرة سوف تلقى هنا ماتريدة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع .​ 
مهندس محمود
الله يبارك في عمرك ويتقبل منا ان شاء الله​


----------



## emam_otefy (25 أغسطس 2010)

انا اسف جدا يا احمد هارون
وده مكان دوره مكافه الحريق 
المكان
*****************************


----------



## احمدهارون (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك كتير اخ امام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

راسلنى على الخاص بخصوص الدورة


----------



## abu_elkhattab (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا


----------



## abu_elkhattab (17 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## engdent (8 أبريل 2013)

لو عايز تاخد كورس فى مكافحة الحريق عندك المركز القومي لدراسات السلامة والصحة المهنية بالاسكندرية niosh..وهو فى فلمنج طريق الحرية(برج الكرنك ب)


----------



## mohamedgad (7 مايو 2013)

الدفاع المدنى بالأسكندرية الدورة أسبوع 100 جنية ومعتمدة


----------



## moatazahmed (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## coolmostafa (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

::


----------

